# HELP Dry eye lids (lower lash line)



## mm4boys (Apr 17, 2008)

So I need some help....my lower lash line (corner near tear duct) is getting extremely dry??? e/s is starting to look chalky when I put it there....what should I do?


----------



## mm4boys (Apr 17, 2008)

*Dry Lower eyes (near tear duct)*

HELP....My lower eyes near the tear duct, is getting real dry....when I put the e/s there it appears to be very chalky???? Any advice?


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Dry Lower eyes (near tear duct)*

Yeah I'm the same. I've tried many different products to so I'd also like to know what could help.


----------



## MEGCLARE (Apr 18, 2008)

Do you use an eye moisturizer?
I would moisturize it at night.
Be care not to get it in your eye : )
I can have dry patches at times and i just moisturize


----------



## Divinity (Apr 18, 2008)

I would call your eye doctor.


----------



## rabideloise (Apr 19, 2008)

It's possible you might have eczema. I would go to your GP, maybe consult your eye doctor, and ask if you could be prescribed some sort of cream that's eye-area safe to prevent the dry skin. Is it itchy and flaky or just a dry patch?


----------



## Fairybelle (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Dry Lower eyes (near tear duct)*

Pat a hydrating eye cream there before MU (let it soak in a bit before applying foundation) like Clinique Repairwear Intensive Eye Cream.  If you use a typical 'undereye' cream like Clinique All About Eyes, many contain drying ingredients like caffeine, which is meant for deflating puffy eyes-- you should be looking to hydrate, so look carefully when using eye creams.  I also like to make sure to use a hydrating concealer in that area if you like coverage there.  My personal new favorite is Cle de Peau concealer.  It's pricey, but it's a treatment to hydrate and keep skin from getting dried out and it covers pretty darn well with a nice velvety finish.  HTH!


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 19, 2008)

Do you exfoliate?
I moisterize everynight along with eye cream. Do not get any cream to close to your eye or tear ducts.
If it doesn't get better, I would goto the dr.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Dry Lower eyes (near tear duct)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fairybelle* 

 
_Pat a hydrating eye cream there before MU (let it soak in a bit before applying foundation) like Clinique Repairwear Intensive Eye Cream.  If you use a typical 'undereye' cream like Clinique All About Eyes, many contain drying ingredients like caffeine, which is meant for deflating puffy eyes-- you should be looking to hydrate, so look carefully when using eye creams.  I also like to make sure to use a hydrating concealer in that area if you like coverage there.  My personal new favorite is Cle de Peau concealer.  It's pricey, but it's a treatment to hydrate and keep skin from getting dried out and it covers pretty darn well with a nice velvety finish.  HTH!_

 
Fairybelle - I've been looking for someone who uses that CDP concealer!!!
Do you really like it - no creasing, covers, etc.??? I almost bought it, but wanted to be sure since it is sooo pricey. Please tell.

I had very dry lids & dry patches under my eyes - but no more since I started using the new  MAC Moisturelush eye cream. And I've tried everything


----------

